# Blood of Aenarion Trailer



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zYGtNhfcOac

Great book, by the way - I'll be reviewing this soon.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

A nicely made trailer, but as usual adds literally nothing to our knowledge on the book, ergo defeating the entire notion of _trailer_.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Did this book ever come out? Black Library says Dec 2012, I don't see anyone discussing it, and I don't see it at B&N (although they might simply not keep it in stock). But I see it at bn.com, used and new.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah it did.

Amazon.com: Amazon.com: Blood of Aenarion (Tyrion & Teclis 1) (9781849700900): William King: Books

Amazon.co.uk: Blood of Aenarion (Tyrion & Teclis): Amazon.co.uk: William King: Books

It's hardback release was December 2011. It's paperback release is December 2012, the same month that the sequel is released in hardback. The sequel will then be released the following year in paperback, when the final novel in the trilogy is released in hardback.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

